# Turbo Recommendations



## Dan Dricken (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a 2005 GLI 1.8t and this coming spring i will be looking to get a different turbo. i was thinking about going with the ko3 but from what i here on other forums the ko3 is not much bigger than stock and hardly worth the money. im not to familiar with the ko3 or ko4 but what would you recommend? 

car has, magnaflow turbo back exhaust, injen cold air intake, 007 DV valve, and will be getting stage 2 chip before turbo. so any advice on chips would be great. and with this setup what kinda boost pressures should be seen with ko3 and ko4 turbos?

Thanks!


----------



## Jordi (Feb 16, 1999)

K03 is stock. Look into a K04 if you want to go slightly larger.


----------



## Dan Dricken (Oct 15, 2010)

yes. after i was doing more research i found that out. thaks though but im kinda embarrassed now  ha


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

what are your power goals? 
what kind of driving do you intend on using your car for? track? daily? only car you own? 
what kind of budget are you on? 
what kind of managment do you plan on using?


----------

